# Hottest Custom Spanish and Albie jigs



## BeachBumLures (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys. I make spanish and albie lead jigs. yes, you've seen them all, everything is the newest best thing. I get it. These are truly unique and outfished everything around Atlantic Beach and Emerald Isle last season. I alone caught over 200 spanish as a weekend guy and my customers caught them too, from the beach. Long casts, accurate casts, unique designs. I sell them 3 for $22, 7 for $44, 10 for $55; $3 shipping $5 for 2-day shipping. Just posting a few pics here. but you can request about any scheme you'd like. turnaround time usually 2-3 days.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Weight?


----------

